# Pirates of North Court 2017



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Started late this year, instead of 1 week to set up the display it only took 2 1/2 days. Weather was nice last night to test out all the electronics. A few minor issues but nothing major.

Quick walkthrough from last night:






Having issues uploading pictures so I'll try again later. Getting an error message on the forum.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job IMU! Nice work on all the props. Love the ship and talking parrot too! I'm doing a pirate theme this year, sort of, but no where near what you did. Thanks for the inspiration though for the future!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks madmomma ... this is the 4th year doing a pirate display.

A few pics:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

A few more ...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, Dave!
That's pretty dang epic 
Where the heck have you been?
I miss seeing you around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Always love seeing your epic set up, especially the photo op pirate.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What Roxy said - love your setup every year. That parrot is awesome!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great job on that!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You always do an amazing setup and you did not disappoint this year; and I love the scene stealing parrot. Also love the pumpkin patch.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

IMU your set up is amazing! I love all the props! I also really enjoyed the parrot and the pumpkins!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always a favorite! The details make it so amazing. Love it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Although I didn't add anything new to the display this year ... I was still rather pleased. The turnout was less than previous years. That will make it harder to motivate myself for next year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your pirate display is one of my favorites. They’re looking great again this year.


----------

